# Ford Transit Connect - Charging Problem



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

gjsolar said:


> My reliable AZD Ford Transit Connect has just developed a problem that is preventing it from charging. It still drives ok and there are no error lights.
> When plugging in the charging lead the standard green LED blinks as usual,the coolant pump starts but the Brusa charger fans never start. After checking with the AZD diags it has a single solid DTC from ESS battery pack 1 : P0AA6-00 Hybrid Battery Voltage System Isolation Fault (I guess its still called 'Hybrid' since this seems to be a generic fault code name used by other manufacturers and this was used in AZD's other hybrid van).
> There are no other errors at present.
> The battery pack 1 has been assigned an ALERT isolation status which I'm assuming is stopping the charge from starting. The Brusa charger is on and ready with no apparent errors and the correct starting voltage but no current flowing since (I assume) the contactors to the battery have not closed.
> ...


Did you solve this


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

grandizer52 said:


> Did you solve this
> No, broke my ankle in the meantime which resulted in loads of other issues. This is just back on the priority list in the past few weeks. I think its the isolation sense circuit in the pack. But I have been collecting other parts and small bits of info in the meantime so I'm hopeful I can make a working battery pack again.The self discharge rate of the cells is very low so I expect to have only minor problems that might require a few replacements. Engaged in another chat on these on the EVTV forum at the moment. How long have you had yours ? Where are you in the world ? Has it been reliable for you ?


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hea man, sorry bout your injury, I bout mine in 17, had it in hawaii for a year and a half, now in Washington state. The only problem I had was driving hard and bounce around and shut down, rolled of the road sat for 2 min restared. The cabin light fried, and the wiper tubing broke, had to replace the horn twice. Otherwise been a great van, and you?


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

I have two, one used with no problems for about 18 months then the battery isolation fault resulting in not being able to charge (still would drive though which I was suprised at), then on a second van that has been used quite a bit by me over the past 2 years, but now since being laid up during lockdown it has developed some faults in the battery pack as well. I think these are also sensor faults rather than problems with the cells, so I'm optimistic I can fix it. If you like it and want to keep it going then I would try to get another one for spares, its really difficult to get anything that is not standard Ford parts.


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

Where you located? I found one for parts, guy wants 9gs for, yea...no


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm in the UK. if thats $9,000 for one for parts then he is crazy I agree. Maybe more like $2.5k depending on what is wrong with it. If he would sell just the battery pack that would be a good place to start. Since if something goes wrong with your battery pack you would probably be able to make up one good one between the two sets of parts (the internal circuit boards are the main problem although over time some of the 96 lithium cells may become a problem)


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

I keep looking for a spare, for parts, some of the "PARTS" on these vans are cheaply made, AZURE thought these out really good, if they could have held out a few more months, they would have been a formidable EV maker.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

super glad I found this thread.... I have a friend with a 2011 that suddenly stopped taking a charge. I'd like to sort it out, but it's hard to know where to start with no documentation or diagnostic tools. I am in New Mexico, USA....

My top questions are:

- what is the TCBEV software ? where did you get it? how/where does it communicate w the eTransit?

- did you ever get to the bottom of the 'isolation fault'? bad connector? failed part?


----------



## gjsolar (Jan 18, 2014)

One option for you in the USA is this guy - sells the comms adaptor and the diag s/w : Fix your Electric Azure Dynamics Ford E Transit Connect Diagnostic Kit/Dynamic | eBay

Or you can probably still download the software packages (but since Jack Rickard died last year I don't think the EVTV forum is still available), and buy the cable directly. If you can set up somewhere I can upload .exe files to I could probably collect the varous files needed. You would need a laptop with Windows XP on it.
So far on my van I've written off the battery pack with the isolation fault. At the moment rebuilding a hopefully good battery pack out of others and charging all the cells in blocks of 12 up to about 3.8v per cell to ensure that they have a reasonable starting point and to confirm each 12 cells battery module is ok as I build up a complete battery.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

gjsolar said:


> One option for you in the USA is this guy - sells the comms adaptor and the diag s/w : Fix your Electric Azure Dynamics Ford E Transit Connect Diagnostic Kit/Dynamic | eBay
> 
> Or you can probably still download the software packages (but since Jack Rickard died last year I don't think the EVTV forum is still available), and buy the cable directly. If you can set up somewhere I can upload .exe files to I could probably collect the varous files needed. You would need a laptop with Windows XP on it.
> So far on my van I've written off the battery pack with the isolation fault. At the moment rebuilding a hopefully good battery pack out of others and charging all the cells in blocks of 12 up to about 3.8v per cell to ensure that they have a reasonable starting point and to confirm each 12 cells battery module is ok as I build up a complete battery.


sorry to hear Jack passed.... he was a great promoter of EV in general and DIY EV in the early days before major mfg started producing in volume.

after watching the 2015 episode, and waiting till 45 minutes in, I am guessing I need a WOC module and a couple new fuses. I'd love to have a copy of the TCBEV software, and I do have an old XP laptop to run it (which is what I use to run my Zilla config tool), so if you could email me a copy of the .exe I'd LOVE it!
dan at envirokarma dot org


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> sorry to hear Jack passed.... he was a great promoter of EV in general and DIY EV in the early days before major mfg started producing in volume.
> 
> after watching the 2015 episode, and waiting till 45 minutes in, I am guessing I need a WOC module and a couple new fuses. I'd love to have a copy of the TCBEV software, and I do have an old XP laptop to run it (which is what I use to run my Zilla config tool), so if you could email me a copy of the .exe I'd LOVE it!
> dan at envirokarma dot org


I have located a copy of the TCBEV, and have it loaded on an old XP laptop.... turns out the Owner of the AZD had it stored aware in a box that 'came with the van'. Unfortunately, zero user documentation, so I don't even know where the dongle port is; assuming it is under the dash, going to look this afternoon

if the OP of this thread has any words of wisdom to track down the charging problem, or how to actually use the TCBEV software I'm all ears!


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

dtbaker said:


> I have located a copy of the TCBEV, and have it loaded on an old XP laptop.... turns out the Owner of the AZD had it stored aware in a box that 'came with the van'. Unfortunately, zero user documentation, so I don't even know where the dongle port is; assuming it is under the dash, going to look this afternoon
> 
> if the OP of this thread has any words of wisdom to track down the charging problem, or how to actually use the TCBEV software I'm all ears!


You plug into the port under the steering wheel, a hatch that looks like a fuse hatch, plug into that OBD port


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

grandizer52 said:


> You plug into the port under the steering wheel, a hatch that looks like a fuse hatch, plug into that OBD port


Yes, I found that a few minutes ago, I have the laptop fired up the software running and on screen it just says that the 'CAN not connected' so I get no data. Is there something else I need to do to get these things talking? There is no documentation with the TCBEV software, so.... I'm not sure what is needed to initiate the CAN communication.

Anybody have any User Documentation to share?


----------



## iura (May 15, 2019)

Have you Kvaser canreader with specific cable OBD-Kvaser port?


----------

